# Maria had quads!



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Our first two girls getting ready to pop this year. We're having fun speculating about what we're going to get! 









Maria is first, due February 19th. Kidded triplets on her first freshening last year. Vet said "two or three" after ultrasound and I'm putting my money on two because she looks to be sorta reasonably sized to me. 








Frida, due February 25th. Astonishingly still has a full 31 days to go as of this picture, and to my eyes already looks as large as she did at term with huge triplets last year. She's already a bit waddly and grumpy. Vet terrifyingly said "at least 3."


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m gonna say twins, 1 buck 1 doe for Maria. And triplets, 2 girls 1 boy for Frida.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’ll guess twins for Maria, 2 girls and Frida 1 girl 2 boys.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

You're girls are gorgeous!! My favorite goat colors - gold and white. 😍

My guess is buck/doe twins for Maria and triplets (2 does/1 buck) for Frida. Can not wait to see their kids!! 💕 Who are they bred to?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Ooh.. I'm horrible at these but I'll guess anyways!

I say buck/doe twins for Maria and 2 bucks/1 doe for Frida. 

Any pictures of the father?


----------



## Rysktal (Jan 11, 2020)

I love their colour! What breed are they?


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

They're both full Nigerians. As a physically disabled cheesemaker, there is no breed closer to my heart - 11-12% butterfat, but small enough for me to wrestle! Here's a picture of my beloved ******, these girls' babydaddy (from last summer when he had just gotten re-tattooed, so he looks quite punk rock). I love using ****** as a sire because he throws kids with great dairy capacity but who are super long and slender when they come out, and so far that's meant easy births. 🙏

Edit: whoa, his name was blanked as a slur! Well, it's based on his color, and it's the registered name he came with!!!










Frida is absolutely the size of a house. I have to get a pic of her lying down - she looks like two goats. I'm starting to think there really might be four in there, and I'm scared!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

He’s a handsome boy!


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Frida inspects the kidding pen and finds it to her satisfaction.










I felt bad for her today as one of our yearlings kept wanting to play headbutts with her, so was repeatedly waking her up when she was trying to rest/nap. She's on day 118 and already slowing down and grumpy. To the yearling's credit, she is playing very gently!

Maria is on day 125 and more svelte than in past pregnancies, so I'm more sure than ever she is having twins instead of triplets. At this point in her pregnancy last winter she was indistinguishable from a very small bear.


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Maria - triplets, 2 does, 1 buck
Frida - quads, all does
😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Maria is getting ready. We brought her into the kidding pen with her yearling daughter for.company since she isn't in frank labor yet, but it's raining hard and I wanted her inside where the baby monitor could see her. She has mushy ligaments, an extremely pink/protruding back end, and is making little "mm mm" sounds.

I honestly wasn't expecting her to go this early as last year she went at day 147, and tonight we're only going into day 144. I'm trying not to freak out! I really hope I remember how to do everything!


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Her daughter is very close to her. I'll bring her out when Maria gets down to business, though.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Meanwhile, Frida is so, so grumpy and still on day 137, poor thing.

















I love her "dragon" pose.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy kidding🤗😊😁🐐


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Happy kidding!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Of course she is acting perfectly normal this morning (ligaments still mushy but palpable). I'm getting Doe Coded! It's going down to 2° F tomorrow, so she probably checked the weather. 🙄


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

wheel-bear-o said:


> Of course she is acting perfectly normal this morning (ligaments still mushy but palpable). I'm getting Doe Coded! It's going down to 2° F tomorrow, so she probably checked the weather. 🙄


Burr, shame on you for letting her have access to the weather report!😉😂🤣


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

She’s so cute! I hope she doesn’t drive you too crazy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Haha. Their facial expressions are adorable.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm still getting strung along, but Maria started to look a little bit suspicious this afternoon and her udder is suddenly HUUUUGE.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Sounds like she's close!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Well... Maria had four. I don't think anyone saw that coming - not me, not anyone else on the farm, and certainly not our vet "Dr. Two or Three."

She literally pushed these four out in the space of five minutes. The tiny one came out, I left SO briefly to get the Snugglesafe (the little pink gentle heating pad) and by the time I got back my spouse was drying them all. 

That littlest buckling, the chocolate one, weighed exactly 1000g at birth. That's the smallest kid we have ever had. It's been a bit of a struggle with him (teeny teeny tiny mouth), but as of his last weighing he's up to 1080g - not so bad for a runt. He is a determined sucker and latcher. 

The spotted buck & doe have INSANELY cool coats. I am a little sad that they are already reserved but she is going to a farm in the next town over. And the black and white belted buckling has the adorable folded over ears they get sometimes when they are born. Everyone is gaining steadily.

I'm exhausted. They're small enough that they need a bit of help so we are waiting on them basically around the clock, but everyone is getting more and more competent with nursing and everyone's weight is trending upwards. 

Maria is tired but is recovering nicely, has a beautiful udder, and is a wonderful second-time mom. My only concern with her is that she has been making a slight squeaking/hiccuping noise when she brings her cud up. She's never done that before and it's scaring me a bit. But she's otherwise fine and has a great appetite, and is acting normal. 










































SO TIRED.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I hope that you get some good sleep once they are up and running! They are adorable


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They’re beautiful! Congratulations! Now go get some rest!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow! Great job, Maria, wheel-bear-o and spouse!
The kids are beautiful!
I hope everyone has a good sleep now!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations!! Those are some stunning kids!! Glad all went well. Hope you are able to catch a break now!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Gosh, a whole litter of really darling little ones. Congratulations to all involved.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww! Love all the amazing colors! So glad they are all doing well! Good Job! Congrats!💖💞💝


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Congrats on the adorable babies!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Cuteness quadrupled! Congratulations they’re adorable!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are all beautiful! Congratulations and I hope you get some rest today! I wouldn't worry about the cud squeaking, mine do that sometimes.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Y'all these are just such cute babies. 😭

The runt is still a bit behind but we are helping him.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Those are some killer adorable babies. 😵


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They are so adorable! That one black kid looks like there is a handshake going on over his back


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They’re are dolls!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

How adorable!! I just realized that one of the darker kids is a chocolate just like momma. 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They are so stinkin’ cute!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Rancho Draco said:


> They are so adorable! That one black kid looks like there is a handshake going on over his back


Oh my gosh that totally looks like two hands! 😀


----------

